# Feeding Orijen - Less Shedding?



## baltic (Jul 4, 2014)

Would feeding a super premium kibble like Orijen lead to Golden Retrievers shedding LESS than they would on less quality-type foods, or does it not really make much of a difference?


----------



## JudyLynn (Jul 6, 2014)

I feed mine wellness ocean and they still shed a lot. Lots of brushing. Thank goodness they don't shed like a lab....


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

My goldens eat a higher quality food than what my previous dogs (springer spaniels) ate. They were our first furbabies as a married couple and we were pretty broke for those early years of marriage. The springers shed way more, hands down. Of course, it could be because the golden fur blends in better with our current beige carpet and furnishings.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We've fed Orijen LB Puppy to Summit since he was eight weeks old. I realize that that doesn't add up to much time, but so far he's not shedding at all. I have no idea whether other puppies that live in my area (Orange County) are shedding or not. We are feeding him strictly the amount he needs so he stays slim.

Some of the Golden puppies born in the same month as Summit, March, are shedding, according to their owners, but they do live in different climates.

We fed our previous Golden, Haley, California Natural. He shed constantly. He also died too early of hermangiosarcoma. We're hoping to have better luck with Orijen for Summit.


----------

